# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  نماذج للأسئلة خاص بمادة قانون العقوبات القسم العام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

القسم الأول (نظري)

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية فيما لا يزيد على ثلاثة أسطر: 
1- لا تتأثر عقوبة الشريك بالظروف العينية التي تعلق بجريمة الفاعل الأصلي (ناقش مدى صحة هذه العبارة)
2-  وضح باختصار متي يكتسب الشخص صفة الفاعل مع غيره !
3- لو اتفق شخص مع آخر على القتل وذهب معه ولكنه لم يطلق الرصاص على المجني عليه فإنه يعتبر شريكا في الجريمة (ما مدى صحة تلك العبارة)
4- لا يجوز الدفاع الشرعي ضد استعمال الحق (وضح ذلك وأعط مثالا)
5- ما الفرق بين : العفو عن العقوبة والعفو عن الجريمة
6- وضح الفارق بين الاستحالة القانونية والاستحالة المطلقة مع إعطاء مثال لكل منهما !
7- لا يجوز تطبيق القانون الجنائي بأثر رجعي في جميع الحالات (ما مدى صحة تلك العبارة؟)
8 - دور السلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب لا يتنافى مع مبدأ الشرعية في بعض الحالات (اذكرها باختصار) 
9- ما الفرق بين أسباب الإباحة وموانع  المسئولية؟
10- يختلف التعدد المادي للجرائم عن التعدد المعنوي (وضح ذلك مع ذكر مثال)

القسم الثاني (عملي)

أجب عن القضايا التالية:

القضية الأولى:                                                                 
       كان موكب أحد  المسئولين يمر بشارع من شوارع المدينة وقد علم بذلك عميل دولة أجنبية معادية فكمن في أحد  البيوت لكي يطلق الرصاص على هذا المسئول، وفي أثناء مرور الموكب تصادف وجود أحد الإرهابيين أيضا على مقربة من هذا  المكان ومعه بندقية. وعند مرور سيارة المسئول أطلق الأول كما أطلق الثاني عيارا ناريا في اتجاه المجني عليه الذي أصيب بطلق ناري واحد أفضى بحياته،
اذكر رأيك في الفروض التالية:
1- لو ورد بتقرير الصفة التشريحية (الطب الشرعي) أن المجني عليه أصيب برصاصة واحدة ولا يمكن تحديد صاحب تلك الرصاصة القاتلة، ما مدى مسئولية كل من العميل والإرهابي عن القتل؟
2- لو ورد بتقرير الصفة التشريحية أن رصاصة العميل هي التي أصابت المجني عليه في مقتل (أردته قتيلا) ، ما مدى مسئولية كل منهما عن القتل؟ 

القضية الثانية:                                                                               
كان (أ) مستيقظا في أثناء الليل وقد لمح شخصا يتسور حائط حديقة منزله فظن أنه لص في طريقه للسرقة أو لارتكاب فعل مريب في المنزل ، فأطلق عليه النار حيث أرداه قتيلا، تبين أن المجني عليه هو أخوه (ب) الذي كان أبوه قد طرده من المنزل بسبب تأخره في العودة إليه ليلا. قدم (أ) إلى المحاكمة بتهمة القتل ، تمسك بأنه كان في حالة دفاع شرعي. ما رأيك في هذا الوجه من أوجه الدفاع؟

----------


## ريماس فكرت

يسلمووووو مشكور

----------


## Loka

طبقا للقانون المصري
القضيه الاولى
 تشاجر كل من ( أ ) و ( ب ) فتدخل ( ج ) لفص المشاجرة بينهما غير أنهما تبادلا الصفعات واللكمات واذا بلكمه كان ( أ ) موجها اياها الي ( ب ) تسيب ( ج ) في عينه اليمنى وتحدث بها عاهه مستديمة . حدد مسؤولية كل من ( أ ) و ( ب )

القضيه الثانيه
أراد ( أ ) البقال ان يحافظ على بضاعته المعروضه داخل المحل من السرقه بعد تكرار السطو عليها ليلا بعد اغلاقه محله ليله الحادث احاط بضاعته بسلك كهربائي حاول ( ب ) سرقه بعض البضائع فصعقه التيار الكهربائي واصيب بالشلل . حدد مسؤوليه ( أ ) و (ب )

القضيه الثالثه
اتفق ( أ ) و ( ب ) على سرقه مستندات يحوزها ( ج ) في منزله ووزعا الادوار بينهما بحيث ينتظر ( أ ) خارج المنزل ليراقب الطريق في حين يدخل ( ب ) الى منزل ويستولي على المستندات وقبل الذهاب الى مكان الجريمه لتنفيذها على الوجه المتفق عليه تعاطي ( ب ) مسكرا ليزيل ما كان يعتريه من تردد في الاقدام عليها ودخل ( ب ) الى منزل المجني عليه وانتظر ( أ ) في الخارج وشعر المجني عليه بوجود ( ب ) وادرك محاوله ارتكاب الجريمه فقاومه ولكن ( ب ) اطلق عليه نارا فأصابه بجرح خطير في صدره لم يعثر ( ب ) على المستندات فانصرف ومعه ( أ ) دون ان يسرقا شيئا .
نقل المجني عليه الى مستشفى عام لإنقاذه ولكن الطبيب النوبجي لم يكن موجودا في ذلك الوقت حاول الممرض الموجود في المستشفى انقاذ حياه المجني واستخراج الرصاصه من صدره ولكنه فشل في ذلك على الرغم من بذله اقصى ما استطاع من عنايه فمات المجني عليه .
حدد مسؤوليه كل من ( أ ) و ( ب ) و الممرض .

----------

